# MAC Lipstick Dupes



## Piarpreet (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi guys! So I unfortunately bought a lipstick in CVS ignoring how similar it is to one I already had!


  	MAC Rebel Lipstick $14.50 = Covergirl Embrace $7.99

  	Here they are on my lips: upper lip is Rebel, lower lip is Embrace














  	Also I found that MAC Myth = Revlon Nude Attitude but don't have a swatch of the second one because in this case I did remember having it 


  	Post yours!


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for this!

  	I have a couple to share:

  	The lip and cheek tint (Rosy) in the Stila Adventurous in Aspen palette is identical to Viva Glam Gaga (the first one). I have relatively pigmented lips, for comparison. It's slightly glossier but pretty much an undetectable difference.

  	Wearing the Stila lip and cheek tint in Rosy:






  	Wearing Viva Glam Gaga:






  	Also Mac's Courting Lilac (discontinued, top pic) and Milani Grape Tini (bottom pic) are VERY close on the lips:


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 17, 2011)

These two are awfully close--close enough that when I got home with the dupe, I wanted to kick myself!
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk188/Dayjoy_photos/IMAG0323.jpg

  	left is Flirt! Shimmy, right is MAC Fresh Brew



http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk188/Dayjoy_photos/IMAG0324.jpg
  	top is Shimmy, bottom is Fresh Brew


----------



## Piarpreet (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys! I got my Barry M lippies! So I got: 

 	 		#52= It's REALLY similar to CYY I would say it has less white so its a more traditional pink but just as neon-ish
 	 		#62=again, REALLY similar to CYY I would say its more white and a little less blue

 	 		I can confidently say CYY looks like a mix of #52 and #62, same texture (matt finish) same coverage but I feel CYY feels like a better product in terms of how evenly it applies. I have no idea why this would be, but it doesnt show my imperfections as the Barry M lipsticks.

 	 		#129= Have seen it listed as a lavender whip dupe, its a little darker than quite cute, and lighter than playtime. Also more pink than both. Where playtime is more magenta, #129 is more pinky purple. Its also very sheer





 	 		Left (purple) side: top to bottom= Playtime, Barry M 129, Quite cute
 	 		Right (pink) side: left to right= Barry M 52, CYY, Barry M 62












 	 		If I have to chose I'd say Barry M 52 is a dupe, because on the lips 62 looks quite different from CYY but you really cant tell the difference between CYY and Barry M's 52. See the difference? its more noticeable between CYY and 62, but almost none between 52 and CYY on the lips.

​  	 		upper lip: CYY
 	 		Lower lip: left side is #52, right side #62




​


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 17, 2011)

For anyone who likes the shade of Twig, but not the formula, I really love Benefit La La Land. Natural light, unlined lips:


----------

